# Green-water Trail!!!



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Well went for a Saturday rip and had a ridiculously good time. Only one causality at the end of the day one of my front axles let loose, which was going to get replaced shortly anyways. Enjoy many videos to come!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is another one:





Found some Prowlers where they didn't belong. Showed them how it is done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Tracks are boss...haha


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Some pretty nice vids bro!!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris 850 550 500 Oops...Recovery Time - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

A video from my buddies YouTube page 07petersty


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

What kind of pipe is on that 500?


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Full Big Gun! It's loud.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

It sounds goood!!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats crazy! it looks like just normal solid trail w/ a little water holding on it and you hit it and bam. stuck. 

That skeg is crazy nasty sneak up on you stuff!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah it didn't take long to make that trail into a absolute mess.


----------

